# 06 foreman 500 mods



## FrankA (Jul 19, 2015)

So needing some input got my 06 foreman 500 tore down motor was shot so rebuilding from ground up so wanting some input on what mods to do an after market parts to put in it wanting to make a beast in the mud


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

really not to much to do. you can cam it some, Gear Reduction if you are gonna run bigger tires, HC piston, port and polish if you want to do that. someone else can chime in on this that has possibly done more to a Honda and as for the trans really no mods for that. 

or you can see if they sell a big bore kit for it that will be sweet. but dont expect much like you would a kawasaki or can am BBK or stroker kits.


----------

